# Telescopic rods



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

While in Singapore recently at my favourite tackle shop, I noticed a couple of telescopic rods around the 8-10 ft mark. On closer inspection I noticed that although quite soft in the tip, the backbone of these rods appeared and felt quite strong. 
Last night I was on the Silstar site, and again I noticed that they make telescopic rods. Looking further I noticed they make a variety of models, including rods in the 6', 8', 11' and 12' range. Now although such rods would have their limits (the max. they go up to is 10kg, but that is the 12' version), it got me thinking that for a general purpose rod, a collapsible rod for kayaking fishing would probably be ideal for us, as the re-entry and the possibility of losing a rod overboard would be diminshed, as we could stow the rod inside the kayak on re-entry.
Of course Silstar is not the only company. When I lived in Italy years ago, telescopic rods were all the rage, as float fishing without reels was very popular, but then again we used 4-5 metre hollow fiberglass rods which were feather light.
Just a thought, and I would be happy to hear if anyone has used a telescopic rod on the kayak before.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't know about telescopic rods, but the Innovator Nitro's have a range of 5 piece travel rods that apparently perform like a one piece. They're pretty expensive, but could be another option...

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I use cheap telescopic rods for my sabiki jigs. It's good to be able to compact the rod when I have enough livies. Now and again I hook bonito, snapper or flathead which give a good workout and they do not snap-only cost me $20 or so at K mart. I would not use telescopic rods for real solid fishing but for portability I think that they would be fine ( bream, flatties etc). My Shimano jig rods have removable butt/reel seats which shortens them down alot but I don't do this


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> I use cheap telescopic rods for my sabiki jigs. It's good to be able to compact the rod when I have enough livies. Now and again I hook bonito, snapper or flathead which give a good workout and they do not snap-only cost me $20 or so at K mart. I would not use telescopic rods for real solid fishing but for portability I think that they would be fine ( bream, flatties etc). My Shimano jig rods have removable butt/reel seats which shortens them down alot but I don't do this


that's just what i was thinking Grant, i would love to just designate a telescopic rod to my sabiki jig. If i could jam something in the tip to wrap the jig between the reel handle and the tip a few times it would keep it ready but out of the way.
Not that it did me much good this weekend, god i struggled to get bait. 

Do you leave yours set up or take it down.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kezathat's just what i was thinking Grant said:


> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1115


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Peril said:


> kezathat's just what i was thinking Grant said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=1115
> ...


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got a 4 piece light spin rod I got for travelling, but it's too light for the yak unless I'm in closed water where I don't really need it.

I also sometimes bring my son's 3 ft rod with a daiwa silvercast (closed face reel) if I just have to have a 4th rod for squid fishing or for potties. This easily stows inside. If Im just after yellowtail/slimies I use a handline.


----------

